
Show HN: Improving Reading Focus by Dimming Online Distractions - gnicholas
https://medium.com/@BeeLineReader/improving-reading-focus-by-dimming-online-distractions-ae52726abe1#.y9k711ihi
======
gnicholas
creator here: Just added a big new feature to our Chrome extension (which got
its start on HN several years ago). Looking forward to hearing your thoughts
on both the concept and the technical implementation!

